# To get partis



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

guess you would have to breed to partis together to get true partis you may get some mismarked puppys in the litter but im not a expert thats just wat i would guess may be wrong


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

i think so irish, Mani has no parti blood in him so therefore he cant have parti children so i guess that means that there would have to be a parti gene on both sides even if its not dominant. We're not going to stud him to parti's either just to keep the pure lines going in his children


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArmaniGirl said:


> i think so irish, Mani has no parti blood in him so therefore he cant have parti children so i guess that means that there would have to be a parti gene on both sides even if its not dominant. We're not going to stud him to parti's either just to keep the pure lines going in his children


What do you mean by keep the line pure ? do you plan to health test him before you stud him out ? I highly recommend it before breeding. I would not want to bring unhealthy pups into the world

Anyways I am not parti breeder but this is my experience with parti colored cats.

There is really no gene called parti its just called S for spotting gene. Like new poodlemum said the dogs will probably be mismarked.

I have a parti colored cat in fact 2 .when bred to a solid cat you get less white on some kittens , the chances of getting a solid kitten is low. We would get 1-2 solids out of 6 kittens. 

Here is some pictures Here is the queen 









See how much white she had.

Here is the dad He as no white what so ever !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here are the kittens 



























this was the only solid kitten no he is not white he is lynx point


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love the bold striping in the kittens. I can just see the point on the tip of the ear of the white one. I looooovve cats!
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

The queen same queen was bred to a chocolate lynx point 

here are the kittens 









these are not solid kittens either only 2 came out solid the rest had white feet and chest.

Here is the solid son we kept 
then 









now


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _I love the bold striping in the kittens. I can just see the point on the tip of the ear of the white one. I looooovve cats!
> _



I know I miss my kittens they are so precious when they are at that age !

here is a good link i found 

http://abnormality.purpleflowers.net/genetics/white.htm


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The solid son you kept is beyond precious!!! Lucky you.
_


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> What do you mean by keep the line pure ? do you plan to health test him before you stud him out ? I highly recommend it before breeding. I would not want to bring unhealthy pups into the world
> 
> Anyways I am not parti breeder but this is my experience with parti colored cats.
> 
> ...


OH YES!!! misunderstanding! we will genetically test him for any diseases and conditions but my point was that the breeder told us he doesn't have any of the parti producing genes therefore we don't want to add any into his children :questionmark: i guess 
lol i'm not very sure myself


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArmaniGirl said:


> OH YES!!! misunderstanding! we will genetically test him for any diseases and conditions but my point was that the breeder told us he doesn't have any of the parti producing genes therefore we don't want to add any into his children :questionmark: i guess
> lol i'm not very sure myself


LOL I just thought you meant the pups would not be purebred. Waht breeder did you get your dog from ? I would like to see his pedigree.

yeah like I posted above mismarks will probably be born if you bred your dog to a parti


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Very pretty kittys!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I know I miss my kittens they are so precious when they are at that age !
> 
> here is a good link i found
> 
> http://abnormality.purpleflowers.net/genetics/white.htm


Interesting website roxy.... and adorable kittens.


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> LOL I just thought you meant the pups would not be purebred. Waht breeder did you get your dog from ? I would like to see his pedigree.
> 
> yeah like I posted above mismarks will probably be born if you bred your dog to a parti


We got him from Mavis Kicklighter in Reidsville, GA. She doesn't have a kennel name but most of Armani's family (grandparents and such) came from Wild Rose Kennels. Idk how to show you his pedigree LOL sorry


----------



## idahojules (Jul 29, 2009)

Irish123 said:


> When a breeder breeds a Parti to a solid does the solid have to carry the parti gene also to get partis? Would she still get just solids.Waiting on a litter to be born .


to get partis, BOTH parents have to at least carry the parti gene.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A standard breeder I know only ever bred her solids to solids, however with her last litter she kept a black bitch who developed a long streak of white in her left ear when she reached adulthood. I don't think it could be considered a parti.. but if she's always bred solids to solids, how did the white appear on the ear? I'd think black would be dominant over any color.


----------



## idahojules (Jul 29, 2009)

*partis vs. mismarks*

A white streak is not a parti, its a simple mismark. Partis are MOSTLY white, with some other color being secondary.


----------

